# Cleaning Table PVC?



## RAMROD1 (May 4, 2012)

After many years of use old faithful was scrapped! Thinking of building my next one out of PVC board, like this stuff- https://www.lowes.com/pd/PVC-Board-Actual-0-75-in-x-3-5-in-x-8-ft/50092304
Has anyone done or used this stuff for something similar? The cutting surface will be the same as my old one which is 3 of those large cutting boards from Sam's.

Looking for pros & cons

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## acoastalbender (Jul 16, 2011)

PVC is really soft and would be easy on your filet knives but will be harder to clean afterwards once a number of cuts and deeper scratches appear ... I'd just use starboard ... jm.02

(PVC is a very temperature sensitive plastic and if kept shaded on hot days might do better than in full sun)


----------



## Tortuga (May 21, 2004)

Might check with "Trodery" here on 2cool.. He turned out some nice ones a few years back...


----------



## Profish00 (May 21, 2004)

Www.fishcleaningtable.com

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dwilliams35 (Oct 8, 2006)

acoastalbender said:


> PVC is really soft and would be easy on your filet knives but will be harder to clean afterwards once a number of cuts and deeper scratches appear ... I'd just use starboard ... jm.02
> 
> (PVC is a very temperature sensitive plastic and if kept shaded on hot days might do better than in full sun)


 I'm pretty sure he's wanting to just use this for structure, and use what he's got for the cutting surface; probably HDPE if it came from Sams as he says.

As far using it for the structure, I don't see any reason why you can't use it, but I think I'd just get a bunch of stainless bolts for fasteners; it's not going to hold screws all that well. I know the pvc tubing and angle will warp, but I wouldn't think that solid "lumber" wouldn't have any significant problem for the spans you're talking about.


----------



## acoastalbender (Jul 16, 2011)

RAMROD1 said:


> After many years of use old faithful was scrapped! Thinking of building my next one out of PVC board, like this stuff- http://www.lowes.com/pd/PVC-Board-Actual-0-75-in-x-3-5-in-x-8-ft/50092304
> Has anyone done or used this stuff for something similar? The cutting surface will be the same as my old one which is 3 of those large cutting boards from Sam's.
> 
> Looking for pros & cons
> ...





dwilliams35 said:


> I'm pretty sure he's wanting to just use this for structure, and use what he's got for the cutting surface; probably HDPE if it came from Sams as he says.
> 
> .


... not how it's worded ...


----------



## dwilliams35 (Oct 8, 2006)

acoastalbender said:


> ... not how it's worded ...


whatever. I guess you're seeing something in there I'm not. I take it as pulling the HDPE boards from Sams off what's left of the old one, and building a new steructure underneath it. Cutting fish on 1x4's would be interesting.


----------



## trodery (Sep 13, 2006)

Tortuga said:


> Might check with "Trodery" here on 2cool.. He turned out some nice ones a few years back...


After almost 10 years that picture still survives... I bet the tables I built still survive as well :rotfl:


----------



## Tortuga (May 21, 2004)

trodery said:


> After almost 10 years that picture still survives... I bet the tables I built still survive as well :rotfl:


Well..you gotta admit....over the years you have posted up some pix worth saving...

I.E.........:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## BATWING (May 9, 2008)

WTH!


----------



## Tortuga (May 21, 2004)

BATWING said:


> WTH!


Pardon the 'hijack'.....but he ASKED for it.....:rotfl:


----------



## Whitebassfisher (May 4, 2007)

Ramrod, it certainly warrants consideration. Another 2Cooler said he used that material for glides on his boat trailer.


----------



## RAMROD1 (May 4, 2012)

dwilliams35 said:


> whatever. I guess you're seeing something in there I'm not. I take it as pulling the HDPE boards from Sams off what's left of the old one, and building a new steructure underneath it. Cutting fish on 1x4's would be interesting.


This is how I see it and how I meant it, guess I will give it a shot and see how it turns out, I like the ideal of SS nuts and bolts to hold it together.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Boatflounder (Mar 12, 2007)

How Did it work? Need to build one myself if I ever get home.


----------



## TXXpress (May 23, 2004)

Tortuga said:


> Might check with "Trodery" here on 2cool.. He turned out some nice ones a few years back...


The pic's that keep on giving!


----------



## gater (May 25, 2004)

*Cleaning table*

I have had the best luck with Trex over everything else I tried


----------

